# Spring banging noise when full lock



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

So I have a problem with my passat b2 (quantum). When i turn my steering wheel to full lock i have a loud spring noise coming from the passenger side. I have replaced strut mount bearings yesterday, exactly for that reason but the problem remains. Balljoints, tie rod, cv joint, stabilizer bushings, control arm bushings are fine. Can the problem be the spring stops, on the bottom where the spring sits those two bent pieces that keep the spring in place?


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

So I found the problem. (hours of copy pasting to google translate from russian and german forums) The problem was that the strut insert nut was loose and causing movement of the insert when there is a transfer of load. Quite a common problem on Audi 80's 4000's and Passat b2's. Hope this can help someone in the future. Also when you do this make sure strut insert housing is full with oil (it helps with heat transfer, and eliminates any play between insert and housing).


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------

